# My setup as newbie here...



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks to GlennV I have upped my grinding game. Many might poo-poo the KitchenAid but no less than Londinium heap praise on the coffee it produces on their own website, albeit bemoan the reliability. Mine has never put a foot wrong in 4 years though. I bought it for work and had it in the corner of my office for 3 years pulling shots, then had to repatriate it home when we moved site. I won't upgrade that till I have mastered and maxed it out with properly ground coffee and improved my technique. Also need to really research and test out other machines carefully I think. I like the idea of levers, they suggest a certain intimacy with the process and the results. Currently drinking Smokey Barn Ethiopian wild forest Maji which is excellent.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome, if your set up works for you ignore everyone else, it is you that drinks the coffee made by the machine. Enjoy. As a newbie one thing I have learnt is that the grinder is the most important part after good beans the brewing part is way down the list and you are using good beans and have a great grinder so not much else needed really.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Nice setup. The Kitchenaid is basically a dual boiler Gaggia classic (minus the solenoid valve) so perfectly capable. Maybe you could add a PID to it?


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks Timmy - I shall look at that modification.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

It was a pleasure to meet you yesterday @lotuseater. I'm glad you're enjoying the coffee - that set up looks great! The kitchenaid is potentially slightly superior to the gaggia when pid'd - it has thermowell where the steam outlet is on a gaggia, and if you put the temperature sensor down there you'll get a more accurate measurement of the water temperature. Have fun!


----------



## Novisteel (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi,

I too had a KitchenAid, well three actually as over a period of 9 years KitchenAid replaced the original purchase twice because of malfunctions. I was very happy with the machines but recently the latest unit started to have problems with the pump and steam pressure so it got ditched!

The Coffee it produced was fine but steaming took ages.


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi Novi

Yes I find the steaming can be tricky to get right. Very technique dependent though mine has plenty of power. I have been so lucky so far with the reliability...famous last words!


----------



## Novisteel (Dec 20, 2015)

lotuseater said:


> Hi Novi
> 
> Yes I find the steaming can be tricky to get right. Very technique dependent though mine has plenty of power. I have been so lucky so far with the reliability...famous last words!


I hope your machine continues to work well-you seem have a good one. I was happy with mine when working properly.


----------



## sarends (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

Ty Sarends. It suffices until it breaks!


----------

